# Stowa vs Sinn vs Steinhart



## eliz (Apr 5, 2012)

Greetings everyone!

This is my virgin post so lets hope you guys will guide me along the way. 

I'm currently stuck between the decision of choosing between these 3 brands of watches.

Models I'm currently considering are,

Stowa Flieger with Logo and Date









Sinn 556 









Steinhart Aviation Vintage









Help help help!


----------



## bamahabir (Mar 22, 2012)

I like the looks of the Stowa the best, however if it were me I'd pass on the logo and date. Was considering getting an Airman as well...


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

What's your wrist size? Huge difference in watch sizes you're looking at. The Steinhart is huge compared to the others.

I love my Sinn 556 and, if I had to live with just one watch, it might be the one. I owned and sold a Stowa Airman. I prefer fliegers that are more tool-ish and traditional.

I like the Sinn. Top grade movement and beautifully finished. Very versatile. No 3+ month wait as with the Stowa. But if you're in love with the blued hands, you'll want the Stowa. It's a great watch for the money.


----------



## eliz (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm not sure about my wrist size but I'm fairly skinny. which is why I'm afraid the Steinhart might be a tad too big. But I'm simply in love with the detailing of the dial. 

TBH I've much more interest in either the Stowa or the Steinhart with the Sinn coming in 3rd. I'd think that if I really wanted a top grade movement I will definitely spend more than just getting the entry range Sinn. (But that will be the future.) I'm just kick starting my collection of quality Automatic watches with either 1 of these. So it's probably much of a fight between the Stowa and the Steinhart. 

With the Stowa costing me roughly 170USD more than the Steinhart, is it worth the difference? In terms of build quality, movement, value, recognition and heritage of the brand?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

eliz said:


> With the Stowa costing me roughly 170USD more than the Steinhart, is it worth the difference?


Yes.



> In terms of build quality


Absolutely, Stowa payed a lot attention to the case. Unmistakably a Stowa case, not that kind of interchangable case design)



> movement


Both are powered by an ETA 2824-2, however the Stowa is available in top grade, the Steinhart is not



> value, recognition


Regarding value and recognition the Stowa is leading. No doubt about that. Compare the prices 2nd hand Stowa watches / Steinhart watches do fetch.



> and heritage of the brand?


What heritage are you talking about when mentioning Steinhart ? There is none. When talking about heritage with regard to a Flieger or B-watch you might consider a LACO Flieger as well.

You will find a lot of guys from Singapure owning a Sinn or Stowa on our Sinn and on our Official Jörg Schauer & Stowa Forum. IIRC there is a Sinn Owners Club Singapure (SOS).


----------



## eliz (Apr 5, 2012)

I understand the opportunity to upgrade to a top grade with the Stowa but roughly how much more will it set me back? Also for the Stowa Flieger, if its the standard 2824-2 movement, are they using the standard or elaborated grade? Do both Stowa and Steinhart use the same grade? The heritage I was referring to kinda points to that of the Stowa as my limited knowledge tells me that they were there at the beginning along with IWC as 1 of the pioneers for the Fliegers and B-watches.

Having said all these, I presume in terms of value and quality, the Stowa definitely will be the pick of the bunch. The only probably aesthetic portion of the dial putting me back is that the hands of the Stowa are not the thick type that the Sinn and Steinhart are offering..


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Not sure I got your question right. You are mixing up standard, standard and elabore. The four grades of an ETA 2824-2 are: 
standard
elabore
top
COSC
No standard ETA 2824-2 in a Stowa Flieger (which answers the other question). 
Re: Heritage: You are correct. However, keeping this in mind, Steinhart has no heritage at all, the business started up as a wholesaler (kind of). No history though.


----------



## eliz (Apr 5, 2012)

oh i kinda mistook your "Top Grade" in the previous post for the COSC grade. Which is to say the Stowa will be shipping with the Top Grade ETA 2824-2 whereas the Steinhart will not. Another question.. any idea if the Hamilton Kahki Pilots come with Top Grade as well?

Also, does the accuracy of a watch with a difference of a few seconds affect regular Joes like me that simply reads regular time day in day out? I mean is it really THAT important when we probably wont even really realise the few seconds difference?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

eliz said:


> Another question.. any idea if the Hamilton Kahki Pilots come with Top Grade as well?


I'd say standard or elabore, I doubt they use top. However, there is a Hamilton Forum to asko 



> Also, does the accuracy of a watch with a difference of a few seconds affect regular Joes like me that simply reads regular time day in day out? I mean is it really THAT important when we probably wont even really realise the few seconds difference?


This comes down to personal preferences. I, personally, would always go for the better material.


----------



## Flintstone (Apr 5, 2012)

Eliz,

I have a similar conundrum. However mine are all limited to flieger style. I am trying to choose my second flieger, and I would love to own a Stowa obviously beautiful and well built but the case size really keeps me away right now. 40mm just seems very small to me.

My choices are from Laco - great history, well made, historical accuracy, more of a "tool watch" with that being said I do plan to own one of their mechanicals with center second sweep.


Stowa - great history, well made, historical accuracy (except for the size) alot dressier and I think very fairly priced.


Archimede - very interesting brand well made very good prices, however I think their pilot XL is a bit overpriced...almost as much money as the Stowa without the history so for 5mm of size I am paying almost as much as Stowa...thats a tough decision.


Steinhart - probably will be my next piece...well made product, fair price, I realize the case finish may not be as nice as some of the others but from all I have read they are well built beatiful pieces at a fair price...and the sizes appeal to me.


----------



## spanky1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Just my opinion. I prefer the Stowa of the three shown.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

Flintstone said:


> Eliz,
> 
> I am trying to choose my second flieger, and I would love to own a Stowa obviously beautiful and well built but the case size really keeps me away right now. 40mm just seems very small to me.


Keep in mind that the watch is almost all dial and wears large for its size. My wrist is 7.4" and this is as large as I would want to go with this type of watch.

Also, although it is not listed on the website it is possible to get the Stowa with a hacking 2801 handwinding movement.


----------



## Flintstone (Apr 5, 2012)

Saxon007,

Thats some great information! My first Flieger was a Laco Miyota to get my feet wet...the case size on that is 42mm and it looks great on my 7" wrist. Actually could probably go a few mm larger but that watch looks great on your wrist.

Would you mind sharing the additional cost associated with getting the handcranker?


----------



## celtics1984 (Jun 15, 2010)

I have the same 2801 Flieger B watch as Saxon007 and fits my 6.75" wrist perfectly. The reduced bezel really does make the watch look bigger on the wrist. Stowa had a price increase for all their watch models on 03/13/2012. Here is the new price for the 2801 flieger A or B dial handcrankers:

Without VAT = EUR 621.85
With VAT = EUR 740.

I payed EUR 39 for shipping to USA.


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

Flintstone said:


> Would you mind sharing the additional cost associated with getting the handcranker?


I bought mine before the price increase but the 2801 was roughly $50 extra and the deployant was an additional $30 or so. I believe the prices celtics1984 posted are current and correct. My shipping was also 39 EUR.


----------



## Flintstone (Apr 5, 2012)

Thats less of a price bump than some of the others for a handcranker...if my calculations are correct thats only a $60.00 USD price bump over the auto's...I will deffinately be getting one of those!


----------



## eliz (Apr 5, 2012)

Pardon my ignorance but whats the difference between Mechanical Handwinding and Mechanical Automatic? My limited knowledge only thought me that Mechanical naturally means Automatic..


----------



## eliz (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh 1 more question.. Albeit not too related. How does Stowa stand up against Bell & Ross? Apart from the huge price differences of course lol


----------



## Dookie (Apr 10, 2007)

eliz said:


> Pardon my ignorance but whats the difference between Mechanical Handwinding and Mechanical Automatic? My limited knowledge only thought me that Mechanical naturally means Automatic..


Automatic means theres a rotor attached, layman terms just shake the watch and it will run. For Handwinding u have to literally wind the watch. 
my advice is if money is no problem go with the stowa. i like most Sinns but the 556 is not one of them, it has none of the tech Sinns r reknown for , too basic for my taste. Steinhart's looks good and fashionable and value for money. Have u been to German Watches, Tactical Watches and Accessories - Gnomon Watches they have a shop in your neighbourhood, my personal fauv whilst i was stationed in spore last year. Check out damasko, dievas and laco too. :-d


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

eliz said:


> Oh 1 more question.. Albeit not too related. How does Stowa stand up against Bell & Ross? Apart from the huge price differences of course lol


They are not on par which - in this case - is mirrored by the price you have to pay.


----------



## eliz (Apr 5, 2012)

Yep I popped over to Gnomon watches which is why it got my mind running on making a decision between the Stowa and the Steinhart.. But it seems like I'm swaying towards the Stowa now bcos of the quality that I'm about to get which I presume is way over its value, allowing it to in turn be very very well worthed it!

Anyway, I've always wondered whats so great about Tags and B&Rs when the most part of their pieces are simply using existing ETA movements and such.. It's like you're paying over the hill prices simply for the exterior with a very standard movement! This was what actually led me to the comparison between Stowa and B&R. heh.


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

I am glad there are those of you who realize this! There are many examples where you pay for advertizing, fancy catalogs and great PR but in the end the watch you receive is no where near worth the price you paid!!! What ultimately you pay for is the style or look of the watch,when you pay thousands for a watch it gives you little else other than being in an exclusive club!!! There are those watches out there that cost many thousands and are worth it,most however are not!!

Best Regards,

Ren


----------



## azaremba (Jan 10, 2011)

Can someone provide diamater (size) on the three watches, all are beautiful. I just found out about a few of these brands and for next purchase looking for a 44 or 45mm watch.


----------



## VonHuger (May 16, 2010)

Sinn between the 3 choices...Damasko overall...or maybe Tutima...perhaps UTS...once it gets to Rollin' ain't no stopping it...


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

eliz said:


> Having said all these, I presume in terms of value and quality, the Stowa definitely will be the pick of the bunch. The only probably aesthetic portion of the dial putting me back is that the hands of the Stowa are not the thick type that the Sinn and Steinhart are offering..


 Well, the reason for the difference in hands is the Stowa is a modern replica (at least quasi replica) of the original Flieger used in WWII. It uses the hands that were on a Flieger in WWII. If you want a true Flieger look then the Stowa is arguably as reasonable a choice as any out there (it would be mine unless I felt like really splurging on a IWC). The Sinn is inspired by the Flieger, but also is inspired by the indicator of an altimeter on a plane, which is why the hands look the way they do. The Steinhardt also draws from both the 'B' Flieger (for minute markers) and the altimeter (for the case shape and hands). If you want the altimeter look then the Uboat Thousands of Feet is the most similar to one, followed by the Bell & Ross, and then followed by the Steinhart and others. Revue Thommen also has something similar, Christopher Ward has a nice option, but a bit smaller.


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

For me, the Sinn.
beautiful!


----------



## arnz3 (Dec 8, 2011)

I love the stowa out of the three, but if you're looking for a bigger case, take a look at Laco. I do believe that Gnomon also carries Laco. You can compare it with Steinhart.


----------



## eliz (Apr 5, 2012)

The fact that I've got a skinny wrist helped me towards deciding on the Stowa. I've looked at Laco too but it seems that Lacos are costing more than Stowas, which definitely hands Stowa the edge. Also I very much love Sinn watches but if I were to get 1 I doubt I'll be getting the entry range one as it doesn't really do all the justice needed to showcase Sinn's strong watch making abilities points. Cheers


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Should not Laco be a little bit cheaper than Stowa?


----------



## STEVIE (May 13, 2006)

My choice would be the Sinn.

Do any of these watches have an in-house movement or are they ETA?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

STEVIE said:


> My choice would be the Sinn.
> 
> Do any of these watches have an in-house movement or are they ETA?


ETA, Soprod, Sellita or whatever but not in-house.


----------



## whiskeypete (Apr 17, 2011)

The Sinn, definitely. But you should check out the 556A, which is the equivalent of the now discontinued 656. It's a great deal better looking and if it's anything near the build of the 656, then go for it. I own that and in my opinion ut beats the Stowa as far as looks go. Laco, Stowa, Archimede, Steinhart etc, all their fliegers look exactly the same. I like Sinn the most because they're more simple and get the job done. 

Speaking of B&R, check out their WW1 line, it's the exact same dial style as the 556A. I don't think there has been an easier to read dial. 

Good luck!


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

To the untrained eye I can see how they may look alike, but if you look more closely you will see many differences between the afore mentioned watches!!!! The Laco has a finish that is quite different from the others in that it is bead blasted and more closely reflects the Fleigers of WWII,its size and now heat treated hands make it the closest to the real thing! The Stowa has a hand matt finish which gives it a more refined look,similar to IWC watches! Archimede is a good watch for the money,giving the novice a good entry level watch! The Steinhart has no real German roots so I would dismiss it out right. They all have different crowns and different case backs,like the Stowa which offers a sapphire display back to view the top grade movement that Stowa offers,the other watches mentioned do not offer Top grade movements!!! So you see they are not the same and if I had more time would point more differences out to you!! While they are all capable of keeping time, there is a big difference in the quality of workmanship and it is there where Stowa shines best!






































whiskeypete said:


> The Sinn, definitely. But you should check out the 556A, which is the equivalent of the now discontinued 656. It's a great deal better looking and if it's anything near the build of the 656, then go for it. I own that and in my opinion ut beats the Stowa as far as looks go. Laco, Stowa, Archimede, Steinhart etc, all their fliegers look exactly the same. I like Sinn the most because they're more simple and get the job done.
> 
> Speaking of B&R, check out their WW1 line, it's the exact same dial style as the 556A. I don't think there has been an easier to read dial.
> 
> Good luck!


----------

